# important bow question



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

my dad has conections at all 3 of these bow companies so the price doesnt matter. i am at 28.5 to 29 in of draw and about 50-52lbs for 3D. (which this is for). what one should i get?

http://www.alpinearchery.com/silveradonitrous.html

http://www.bowtecharchery.com/bow_destroyer350.php

http://www.pse-archery.com/prod.php?k=57248&u=0805UF or http://www.pse-archery.com/prod.php?k=135541&u=0903MC


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Don't get the destroyer. I've seen many of them have problems with the flx guard breaking. The x force is gonna be the fastest bow and the quietest. I would recomend it. Don't know much about the other two.


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

I like bowtech, so I will say the destroyer


----------



## KillerD (Dec 18, 2009)

I'd go with the x-force


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I would get the destroyer hands down. The pse's do nothing for me and the only gripe that I have about the destroyer is the grip


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

corpralbarn said:


> Don't get the destroyer. I've seen many of them have problems with the flx guard breaking. The x force is gonna be the fastest bow and the quietest. I would recomend it. Don't know much about the other two.


Where have you heard that? I haven't heard of any confirmed mess-ups yet as far as that goes.

Sadly, I haven't shot any of these but the Destroyer. Corner Archery (my local shop) is not an Alpine retailer, so I haven't had a chance to try one out. I haven't tried the Dream Season, but I hear it is nice. I have shot some of the other PSEs like it (Vendetta, Axe, Bow Madness) and I prefer the feel of the Destroyer. It is a bit quieter and it has a LOT less shock. 

But, I think it goes without saying, you should try them before you decide.


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

I woulden't get any of those, Bowtech's just look bad and shootbad IMO.....PSE aren't forgiving at all...for me anyways......But i have never shot Alpine, If i were you I would try to shoot them and see which one suite's you.....Good luck!!! PS check out mathews to:wink:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

corpralbarn said:


> Don't get the destroyer. I've seen many of them have problems with the flx guard breaking. The x force is gonna be the fastest bow and the quietest. I would recomend it. Don't know much about the other two.




BS there was one problem posted on here and that was not the bows fault


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> I woulden't get any of those, Bowtech's just look bad and shootbad IMO.....PSE aren't forgiving at all...for me anyways......But i have never shot Alpine, If i were you I would try to shoot them and see which one suite's you.....Good luck!!! PS check out mathews to:wink:



Little bit of mathews fan boy aren't we


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

archerykid12 said:


> BS there was one problem posted on here and that was not the bows fault


haha 1 problem posted on the youth forum that is...


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

archerykid12 said:


> Little bit of mathews fan boy aren't we


No not at all in that post....I said he should go and shoot them to see, Yet i see you said nothing about the original question:wink:........And i said to check out mathews as well, I guess if you get fan boy from that so be it!


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

archerykid12 said:


> BS there was one problem posted on here and that was not the bows fault


Three that I know of. Two FLX failures and one was shipped with a limb that either had a chunk taken out of the end or was delaminated, I can't quite remember. All could have been prevented at the factory, but sadly Bowtech decides to skimp out on testing and quality control. Put a cable rod on it and it would have been a good bow.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> haha 1 problem posted on the youth forum that is...




None have been posted in the youth forum actually good try though


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

archerykid12 said:


> None have been posted in the youth forum actually good try though


Actually a while back there was a bashing thread that was started when the OP was listing the failures he had on his bow brand new,,,The thread was removed in less than 2 hours.......Good try though bud


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

And what bow do you recommend he buy of those archerykid?


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> And what bow do you recommend he buy of those archerykid?



Honestly none of them didn't like the draw of the destroyer the paws were A
a big letdown and I haven't shot the new alpines but I didn't like the old ones


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

archerykid12 said:


> Honestly none of them didn't like the draw of the destroyer the paws were A
> a big letdown and I haven't shot the new alpines but I didn't like the old ones


ok THANKYOU...you just agreed with me:clap2:......Only the difference is I said he should check out mathews as well......I dont know for sure but i would bet you are a Hoyt shooter.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> ok THANKYOU...you just agreed with me:clap2:......Only the difference is I said he should check out mathews as well......I dont know for sure but i would bet you are a Hoyt shooter.


Nope own 2 constitutions right now i have owned tons of bows and this is the one that feels the best


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

archerykid12 said:


> Nope own 2 constitutions right now i have owned tons of bows and this is the one that feels the best



O i see, Good target bow the constitution is, And I have worked in a bow shop since I was 12...when I am not doing my assistant guide thing in the summer I work in a shop for the winter here.....I get to shoot every new bow that comes out and I really have found the Switchbackxt to be my favorite, Though I think the constitution's are sweet shooting bows I wouldent hunt with one.....anyways this thread is gettin thrown offtrack....ahaha sorry OP


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> O i see, Good target bow the constitution is, And I have worked in a bow shop since I was 12...when I am not doing my assistant guide thing in the summer I work in a shop for the winter here.....I get to shoot every new bow that comes out and I really have found the Switchbackxt to be my favorite, Though I think the constitution's are sweet shooting bows I wouldent hunt with one.....anyways this thread is gettin thrown offtrack....ahaha sorry OP




Ya I have shot just about every bow that has came out in the last 3 years and owned a bunch also. but there has only been a select few I can honestly say I liked I will probly pick up an AM 35 to hunt with this year


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

archerykid12 said:


> Ya I have shot just about every bow that has came out in the last 3 years and owned a bunch also. but there has only been a select few I can honestly say I liked I will probly pick up an AM 35 to hunt with this year


Yea the alphamax Is probably my favorite Hoyt that has come out...If i was gunna buy a hoyt that is what it would be as well.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

For the record, we have kind of left this thread off with a bad taste of the Destroyer. It really is a good bow. Bowtech is not the only company who has screwed up, and not all Destroyers are broken. I have shot a few, and the feel is not bad for a speed bow. The draw is smooth but really stiff. I would rather get the Sentinel, but that does not mean the Destroyer is bad.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Bowtech = :thumbs_up


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm just saying I have seen many on general disc complain about their flx guard breaking.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I would have to go with the alpine silverado that is one of your options. The reason why is because for competition shooting like 3-d, you would most-likely want stability and forgiveness, the alpine has a 7.25" brace height and I think it said it was 35" axle-to-axle which will give you stability and it is a little over 4 pounds so it's not heavy but it's not extremely light weight. The bowtech destroyer and the 2 pse's have shorter braceheights other than the bowmadness (7") but it is shorter axle-to-axle. i'm giving my opinion on which one for competition in my eyes would be the more accurrate one which to me seems to be the Alpine, good luch choosing, definitely and great choice of bows there.


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

N7709K said:


> I would get the destroyer hands down. The pse's do nothing for me and the only gripe that I have about the destroyer is the grip


my opinion also


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

I haven't shot any of the others, but I can tell you about the PSEs. If you want something that is fast with a long AtA then there is the BMXL. It has a 6.5"BH and 36 AtA with an IBO of 332fps. If you shoot an IBO weight arrow out of it you should get around 315-320fps. Then there is the Axe 6 which has a 6"BH, 32.5" AtA and a 345fps IBO. Then for ultimate speed there is an Omen which is very forgiving for the BH and super fast with a 33.5" AtA. You should get around 350fps with an IBO arrow.


----------



## bdwhitetalhunt (Dec 14, 2009)

i would go with the Xforce dream season. you can misjudge yardage by about 10 yards and still be dead on. thats the best 3D bow of the 3. DO NOT go with the alpine they aren't a good bow in the least.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Another vote for the Destroyer. Thats if you can shoot a bow with a 6" brace height


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

Not very big on any of those but i pse has ben arround for awhile they know what there doing. but there isnt a bow out there today that isnt sufficent for our needs. its all in our heads


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

bdwhitetalhunt said:


> i would go with the Xforce dream season. you can misjudge yardage by about 10 yards and still be dead on. thats the best 3D bow of the 3. DO NOT go with the alpine they aren't a good bow in the least.


I'm sure he knows how the Alpines shoot. He owns two. Have you shot one? I've had a few in my hands and they are quality bows. 

Take a look at the Vendetta XL. If I were getting a PSE I would either get that or the AXE.

The FLX guard has had a few failures, so keep that in mind when considering the Destroyer.

I don't know much about the Alpine's other than that they are very nice to hold and probably even nicer to shoot.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

Jared Les said:


> I'm sure he knows how the Alpines shoot. He owns two. Have you shot one? I've had a few in my hands and they are quality bows.
> 
> Take a look at the Vendetta XL. If I were getting a PSE I would either get that or the AXE.
> 
> ...


i personally think that alpines are nice my target bow is at 52 lbs 29inch of draw and at 305


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

master hunter said:


> i personally think that alpines are nice my target bow is at 52 lbs 29inch of draw and at 305


Just to be clear, in my post the "he" was you, not the guy I quoted. Sorry if that was confusing.

Find a bow you like and buy it. It's better to do that then waste time listening to other people's opinions.


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> No not at all in that post....I said he should go and shoot them to see, Yet i see you said nothing about the original question:wink:........And i said to check out mathews as well, I guess if you get fan boy from that so be it!


no way to make friends duuuuuuuuuude


----------



## Mach Pro Shoote (Jan 1, 2009)

Just buy an x-force and there won't be anyore questions


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

LittleBucker said:


> no way to make friends duuuuuuuuuude


UMM bucker what are you talking about???! What you just quoted of mine was not anything bad, HAH I was called a fanboy which isint a big deal, so in response I said that, Read the whole thread before you go posting random things about just what I say! Anyways we where having a little debate, nothing wrong at all with it.....Uhh ok im done with this post:smile_red_bike:


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Also there is no problem's between archerykid12 and I...We have been coming here for about the same time so It's not like I am just now trying to befriend him.....Thanks for the support Little buckaroo


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I would go with the Destroyer. I don't like the draw or feel of the PSE bows, and I know someone who has that Alpine bow and he had a lot of problems with it.


----------

